# Defined Details - BMW 320D Hamann.



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - BMW 320D Hamann.*
This car was booked in after we had carried out a correction detail on his friends 5 series.
The owner wondered if the N/S door could be improved or if required to head off to the body shop prior. So I asked him to head over one night after work to see what could be done. The door was suffering from very light orange peel, and a great deal of holograms. But was lacking clarity in the finish, with no reflection. The panel was checked over and showed a health leave of paint. But had also see addition paint sometime in the cars history.​








​








​
After 1 hit with wool and FC+. The fine OP was removed and most of the marring removed. This was the corrected once more with P085RD 3.02 on a polishing pad and later refined. With PO85RD (no afters at this time).​








​








​
The owners was heading down to Newcastle the following day for the weekend. So unfortunately had a striped car for the weekend. :lol: But was happy with the improvement made to the door and surrounding area.
Fast forward a few more day and the car returned for a correction detail. As you will see from the picture the car had a great deal of marring, holograms and deeper RDS right across every panel.​
Bonnet not as bad as the side panels on the car.​








​
O/S Wing.








​
N/S Wing








​
Front Bumper








​
Rear Bumper no different.








​
N/S Rear ¾








​
Boot Lid.








​








​








​
O/S Rear ¾








​
O/S Side door.








​
I carried out paint assessment on the original painted area and settled for PO85RD 3.02 on a heavy polishing pad, followed up with PO 85RD on a finishing pad to increase the clarity and finish. The deeper marks where addressed with 3M green spot pad & FC+. Which were treated locally to conserve the clear coat over the panel surface.​
Afters.








​








​








​
Remember that door with the Orange peel.








​









N/S Rear ¾








​
Boot Lid.








​
O/S Door. (Excuse the Fluff from wipe down.) I found this paint to be rather sensitive in nature& marred very easy.








​
O/S Wing.








​
The car was then taken outside and re washed and dried before RG55 was added as an LSP. Tyres dressed with RD50, Glass Cleaned with clear glass & trims and rubber with Miglinore dressings.
Few Picture inside the unit.








​








​








​
Outside shots.








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​







Thanks for taking the time to view.
Gordon.​


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

amazing as per gord:thumb::thumb: love that car too :argie:


----------



## MikeyW (Apr 9, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous car, love those wheels.

Smashing work, genuinely looks wet in the outside photos.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice work gordon, but have to agree looks stunning on those wheels


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Stunning Work gordon amazing as always!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Outstanding detailing Gordon


----------



## momentum001 (Mar 1, 2007)

Awesome detail!!


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Lokks good :thumb:


----------



## javierpeba (May 2, 2010)

lovely car and good correction!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic work as usual!


----------



## kakeuter (Nov 3, 2010)

Fantastic work, the car looks amazing now.

-Kody-


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

very nice indeedy! 

was the same pad/polish combo used on plastics as on paint?

how do you find the spot green 3m pads? I like them alot, but they are very industrial (hard compound) and was thinking about changing?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats a great looking beemer and top job with a great finish


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Impressive turnaround


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

you are the man...... :thumb:

looks fantastic gordon

what pads were used exactly mate?

mundo ( or as you know me "the nuisence")


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

nice work as per usual gordon . I remember this car coming in when we were doing the poilishing class and i had never seen paint like this before , great job!!!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic Gordon!

Black and a newish car just a nightmare.

The kit looks great aswell on the model.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality work there...car looks lovely!

:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words and comments it is very much appreciated, as always
Gordon.




M4D YN said:


> amazing as per gord:thumb::thumb: love that car too :argie:


Where have you been hiding. Not seen you around in a while. 
Will need to catch up sometime. :thumb: And Thank you. :thumb:



amiller said:


> very nice indeedy!
> 
> was the same pad/polish combo used on plastics as on paint?
> 
> how do you find the spot green 3m pads? I like them alot, but they are very industrial (hard compound) and was thinking about changing?


I have to agree with the industrial feel and how these pads work. I normally use the 4"hex range of compounding pads. Normally Green, & Orange prior to this pad. But handy to have around and step up to if required. It is not my first go to pad, that's for sure. And ideal as it is an inch less than the hex pads. It is a pity the larger Green 3M pads do not last as well as the smaller one, as I normally use the yellow hex for heavy compounding across the panels. But this is very rare also. 

The plastic areas where corrected in the main with 2 hits of PO85RD 3.02 on the green pad. But there was one area on the rear bumper that did get the Green 3m Spot with the residue, that was left on the pad from the FC+, with a touch of Ultrafina for added lube. Just did not work it as hard or fast as on metal panels. So in short using the cut of the pad and any left over product.



mundo said:


> you are the man...... :thumb:
> 
> looks fantastic gordon
> 
> ...


Thanks M8.
The pads used on this detail where Green Hex logic - Heavy polishing, Green 3M Spot pad for deeper RDS & Blue 3m finishing pad.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I love the 3m finishing pad!


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

amiller said:


> very nice indeedy!
> 
> was the same pad/polish combo used on plastics as on paint?
> 
> how do you find the spot green 3m pads? I like them alot, but they are very industrial (hard compound) and was thinking about changing?


Seconded. I find them a tad harsh. Awesome stuff none the less.


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Fantastic result, thanks mucho for posting and sharing :thumb: :thumb:

Ian


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

looks good. black cars always look great when polished correctly


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work there boss :thumb:


----------



## oop.. (Oct 20, 2010)

Fantastic Gordon.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation Gordon :thumb: cant go wrong reaching for the wool pads on these tough german paints


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

slrestoration said:


> Great transformation Gordon :thumb: cant go wrong reaching for the wool pads on these tough german paints


It certainly has its place thats for sure.
Also thank you for all the great comments.
Gordon.


----------



## ben3486 (Nov 1, 2009)

I hate this site...every time i read these it makes me realise i need my car done but cant bloody afford it yet lol....and the same with the car. That thing is gorgeous and those wheels are epic!


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Stunning work Gordon as always


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

That's a great finish considering all the swirls on it at the beginning.

Looks like its had an after market front and rear splitter and side skirts fitted at some time too.

Beep, beep :driver:

Edit: Guess thats why its called a Hamann?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, now that looks incredible!!

Another fantastic detail Gordon.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great job. Great shots. Lovely looking motor now you've worked your magic.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

looks great


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great correction on a stunning Beemer Gordon! :thumb:

The wheels and stance make it! 

Alan W


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Thats an unbelievable turnaround there, you must of saved him a fortune of having a spray job? keep up the good work.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

centenary said:


> That's a great finish considering all the swirls on it at the beginning.
> 
> Looks like its had an after market front and rear splitter and side skirts fitted at some time too.
> 
> ...


Yes the kit is only available from them as far as I believe. But does look well on the 20 inch rims. Price is shocking thou. :doublesho


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome job and I love those wheels.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^^Your meant to be working according to another site. :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

caledonia said:


> ^^^^Your meant to be working according to another site. :lol:


One GTR down one to go :thumb: just nipping out for some milk :lol:


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Cracking job! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful Gordon. Serious correction and sensational finish :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Awesome work again Gordon


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice work Gordon. Stunning finish.


----------

